# Suche VoIP Anbieter mit Lokaler Rufnummer für Englewood/Colorado



## TimTaylor (12 August 2008)

hi, da ich im Moment viel mit einer Bekannten in Englewood/Colorado Telefoniere
suche ich dort einen VoIP Anbieter ähnlich dem Deutschen Sipgate. 
Ich hatte Versucht ihr auch bei Sipgate ein "Anschluss" zu besorgen,
aber die nehmen nur Deutsche(?) und halt nur mit Personennachweis
in form von Ausweiskopie & Schufa Abfrage. So wie bei Allen Deutschen
SIP-Anbietern. Hat da jemand nen Guten für mich?
achso, SIP2SIP sollte Kostenlos sein. 
ich hab sie jetzt zwar bei Packet8  TMone Residential Service Plans in Englewood/CO angemeldet, aber SIPGate und die Harmonieren nicht


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2008)

*AW: Suche VoIP Anbieter mit Lokaler Rufnummer für Englewood/Colorado*

Wie eröffnest Du nicht einfach ein zweites, kostenloses Sipgate-Konto auf Deinen Namen? Gespräche von SipGate zu SipGate sind kostenfrei und da Sipgate eh nur auf Prepaid-Basis arbeitet ist für Dich kein Kostenrisiko vorhanden.


----------



## wahlhesse (12 August 2008)

*AW: Suche VoIP Anbieter mit Lokaler Rufnummer für Englewood/Colorado*

Eine noch simplere Lösung ist eine Verbindung direkt ohne Provider. Dazu braucht man auf beiden Seiten einen DynDNS-Account um wechselnde IP-Adressen zu umschiffen.

Bis letzte Woche hätte ich auch FWD (FreeWorldDialup) empfohlen. Leider wollen die nun Geld haben. Und das rechnet sich dann nicht wirklich.

Edit: Auf das einfache kommt man erst zuletzt. http://dus.net
Dort kann man Unteraccounts einrichten. Das kostet nix extra und untereinander sind die Verbindungen kostenfrei.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2008)

*AW: Suche VoIP Anbieter mit Lokaler Rufnummer für Englewood/Colorado*

Oder so.


----------



## TimTaylor (13 August 2008)

*AW: Suche VoIP Anbieter mit Lokaler Rufnummer für Englewood/Colorado*

Merci ... Das Problem bei den Deutschen Anbietern ist nunmal,
das die eine Kopie vom Personalausweis haben wollen. ich habe noch einen 
uralten Zugang, wo es dieses verdammte TKG noch nicht gab, 
also Anonym. und nach mehr als 4 jahren werde ich denen bestimmt nicht meine
Realdaten gegen 

Desweiteren hat sie nur CableDSL, also keinen Telefonanschluss, 
will aber Telefonisch erreichbar sein. werde heute mal Google nerven *g


----------

